# Espresso machine for shop newbies



## DevonDHE (Nov 1, 2012)

Trying to work out pros and cons of dropping a hx semi auto machine into a newly opening shop with relatively unskilled (but bright, keen and loyal) trainee baristas. The budget could well stretch to an E61 Legend, volume shouldn't be over-extended (at least early days), would be aesthetically perfect and has proven reliability. This against a similar push button automatic offering.

Anyone been there, done and regretted it?

Advice and comments welcomed, thanks.

DHE


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If yu want a great looking machine with bulletproof reliability that makes fantastic coffee, the Fracino Romano is well worth a look! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Romano.html

give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## jlwilliamson (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive worked with the Romano machine in the past... fantastic!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

La Marzocco Linea. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

